# Any good suggestion exercise to improve the fight sense at home workout?



## tkbeaty (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi guys.
Because of the covid-19 lock down at my city, I cannot go the gym for a long time. Just set up the heavybag and weights and start home workout at the garage. Everything is fine, but sparring cannot be replaced. Any good suggestion exercise to improve the fight sense at home workout?
Thx.
P.S. I just made a boxing timer video for my home workout. Share with u guys.

12 rounds x 3 mins with music





12 rounds x 3 mins without music


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 13, 2022)

I see Covid made you creative.  One day I'll reach 3 minute rounds.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Aug 15, 2022)

I would suggest making sure you are incorporating defense and offense into your shadow boxing and heavy bag training.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 15, 2022)

Tennis ball hat?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 15, 2022)

tkbeaty said:


> Everything is fine, but sparring cannot be replaced. Any good suggestion exercise to improve the fight sense at home workout?


put your phone in front of you and spar as if your opponent is right in front of you.  Go back and watch the video and see if you have any openings that you would exploit.  Fix it and then record yourself again.  Keep doing this until your stance and hand positions show a strong defense.  Record at least 1 minute.  If you have a big screen Tv then you may be able to play the video back on the screen.  This way you'll have an opponent that is doing strikes and presenting a variety of attacks and openings.  Shadow box against that.

The plus side of things is that you get to see how you look to your opponent.


----------

